# New To Mules! Need Advice



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

Just like a horse - only more so. They eat the same. Farrier needs to know how to trim a mule as they are on there toes more. A mule is considerably smarter than a horse and remembers everything. Always remember if he kicks at you and misses - it is because he wanted to.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I was nervous about them but he is actually very sweet and attentive. I can tell how smart he is! He picked up lunging right away, stands in crossties, loves to be brushed, picks up his feet!


----------

